

RFC 2468 - I remember IANA - ColinWright
http://jacquesmattheij.com/I+remember+IANA

======
iwwr
With all this talk of domain name seizure, I wonder if any ISPs (big, small,
whatever) support alternate DNS or the .i2p domain name.

------
jeberle
Jon Postel, a great man indeed. Perhaps I'm missing the significance, but is
there _any_ reason to celebrate a 12 and a half year anniversary?

~~~
haberman
It's the semi-25th anniversary!

